# Oil Filter Change



## joev (May 5, 2006)

Can I change the oil filter on a 2006 Nissan Altima without draining the oil pan? Thanks.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You should be able to, but have rags handy to rap around the filter as it unsrews to catch the oil that will run out. Why not just change oil at same time? Oil is still relatively cheap. Have you got a leaky filter?


----------



## joev (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information. 
I drained the oil but ran into problems taking the filter off thus this question is being asked as I have a vehicle now tied up in my driveway. The next time I will tackle the filter first as if that doesn't come off I don't put myself in the same predicament. In speaking to a friend I was told to put fresh oil in and leave the filter I cannot remove on. In 2000 miles take it to the garage for an oil change. It is a good idea but I am stubborn and want to change the oil and filter myself on my vehicles. I'm hunting for a good filter wrench as the one I use failed me. It is a fluted 3/8 inch drive style.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

joev said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I drained the oil but ran into problems taking the filter off thus this question is being asked as I have a vehicle now tied up in my driveway. The next time I will tackle the filter first as if that doesn't come off I don't put myself in the same predicament. In speaking to a friend I was told to put fresh oil in and leave the filter I cannot remove on. In 2000 miles take it to the garage for an oil change. It is a good idea but I am stubborn and want to change the oil and filter myself on my vehicles. I'm hunting for a good filter wrench as the one I use failed me. It is a fluted 3/8 inch drive style.


All else fails stab it with a screw driver and wrench it off that way, make sure to oil the rubber seal before you put it on. I made the mistake of not doing that once.


----------

